# ick on platys



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

just my luck, 2 weeks after getting them, my mickey mouse platys have ick on them, since the white dots fell off them i knew the ick was in a stage weak to medicine, so i moved the platys to a 5 gallon quarentine and treated them with ick guard, i moved them so i could put a higher concentration of the medicine in their main 29 gallon and raise the temperature to 85 which speeds up the ick process but since they have no host to feed off of and they cant survive in that temperture, the ick should completely die off in a week.


----------

